# Bridgeport Series 1 Rebuild



## MyLilMule (Dec 14, 2021)

I acquired a Series 1 Bridgeport back in April that I knew needed quite a bit of work. I'm just about to begin the process of tearing it down, cleaning everything that can be cleaned, and fixing or replacing broken or missing parts. Still deciding on if it gets a paint job or not.

Here's a video I made of most of the issues of which I am currently aware. I am sure the tear down will uncover some other bits.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 14, 2021)

LOL , looking for a drill chuck ?


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 14, 2021)

This site is priceless for the Bridgeport repair videos!









						H&W Machine Repair and Rebuilding
					

Since 1982 H&W Machine Repair & Rebuilding has been providing machinery sales, repairs, rebuilds and parts for the metalworking industry. On this page you wi...




					www.youtube.com
				




Let the journey begin! 

Ted


----------



## wachuko (Dec 14, 2021)

Following!!


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 14, 2021)

Also, here's a good book that I picked up that is a great resource:






						A Guide to Renovating the Bridgeport "2J" Variable Speed Milling Machine: ILION Industrial Services LLC: 9781482367911: Amazon.com: Books
					

A Guide to Renovating the Bridgeport 2J Variable Speed Milling Machine [ILION Industrial Services LLC] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. A Guide to Renovating the Bridgeport 2J Variable Speed Milling Machine



					www.amazon.com
				




Ted


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 14, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> LOL , looking for a drill chuck ?


Eventually. I'm in no rush.


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 14, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> This site is priceless for the Bridgeport repair videos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am aware. I reference them in my video.


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 14, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> Also, here's a good book that I picked up that is a great resource:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I get stuck on something. But quite frankly, there is so much material on the interwebs, and considering these machines really aren't all that difficult to figure out, I probably won't need it.


----------



## wachuko (Dec 14, 2021)

I just watched the video... goodness ... you have a lot of work to get that puppy back to life!

It is sure going to keep you busy for awhile.  Looking forward to future videos.


----------



## rb67mustang (Dec 16, 2021)

MyLilMule said:


> I acquired a Series 1 Bridgeport back in April that I knew needed quite a bit of work. I'm just about to begin the process of tearing it down, cleaning everything that can be cleaned, and fixing or replacing broken or missing parts. Still deciding on if it gets a paint job or not.
> 
> Here's a video I made of most of the issues of which I am currently aware. I am sure the tear down will uncover some other bits.


Looks like a great machine for an equally great project. I picked up my old Bridgeport this March for $900 dollars and I'm replacing broken parts and doing the repairs it needs. As you mentioned in your video, Bridgeport's are fairly easy to work on and repair and most parts are available new from Hardinge (https://shophardinge.com/kneemillparts.aspx) if you can't find good used parts. 

My Bridgeport series 1 stepped pulley J head was made in 1974, I wish my machine had chrome ways like the one you bought, but the ways are in fairly good shape for the work I'll be doing. Originally, my machine also had the same power feed, but it was removed from the machine long before I saved it from the scrap pile. 

I'll be watching your repair/rebuild project, you're off to a very good start.
Roger


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 16, 2021)

rb67mustang said:


> Looks like a great machine for an equally great project. I picked up my old Bridgeport this March for $900 dollars and I'm replacing broken parts and doing the repairs it needs. As you mentioned in your video, Bridgeport's are fairly easy to work on and repair and most parts are available new from Hardinge (https://shophardinge.com/kneemillparts.aspx) if you can't find good used parts.
> 
> My Bridgeport series 1 stepped pulley J head was made in 1974, I wish my machine had chrome ways like the one you bought, but the ways are in fairly good shape for the work I'll be doing. Originally, my machine also had the same power feed, but it was removed from the machine long before I saved it from the scrap pile.
> 
> ...


Everything for this machine can be found new. I typically get parts from a few places, but H&W Machine is my go-to. I consider it a little payback for all of the great videos they have published on YouTube about them. I also have a few machine rebuilders within 30 minutes of me if I needed something faster.

Honestly, I would probably ditch this Powerfeed if I was going to replace the lead screw, which I won't be doing at this point.


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Janderso (Dec 20, 2021)

Looks like a worthy machine for a refresh. Those ways don't look bad at all!!


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice video. Brings back a lot of memories! I think you're doing the right thing, tearing it totally down, cleaning and repairing. I did/do that with all my machines and I've got a few now. I've rebuilt 3 variable speed heads now and one step pulley. Only two base assemblies though...

On those metering valves; they are not cheap to replace. I've tried cleaning blocked ones by using brake cleaner, acetone, diesel, etc. But, my go to now is boiling them for around 45-60 minutes in water and a healthy supply of Dawn dish detergent. Works wonders! I suggest checking yours before reassembly to make sure none are blocked, because I've found on my equipment that there typically are one or two that don't flow. As you most likely know, there are numbered as to their flow rate so make sure if yours vary to get them back in their proper positions since flow can vary to the different locations.

Nice job! I wish mine had those nice chromed ways... 
Ted


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 20, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> Nice video. Brings back a lot of memories! I think you're doing the right thing, tearing it totally down, cleaning and repairing. I did/do that with all my machines and I've got a few now. I've rebuilt 3 variable speed heads now and one step pulley. Only two base assemblies though...



I don't think I would ever buy and use another piece of older machinery (maybe even newer machinery) without doing a complete-ish teardown and rebuild. Firstly, these machines, by and large, are not that complex. Secondly, you might find something that could turn into being way more costly down the line. Lastly, I'll know the machine inside and out and should be able to diagnose any future issues.

Did the same thing with my lathe.


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 26, 2021)

The Bridgeport Saga continues:


----------



## wachuko (Dec 26, 2021)

Great progress!  That cleaned out nicely.

And you have been doing this with only an engine hoist?

I was looking at getting a gantry crane to do the same with my recently acquired milling machine. The engine hoist that I have seems to be a pita to use… the legs are not spaced well to get close… V shaped legs instead of straight and wide…


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 26, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Great progress!  That cleaned out nicely.
> 
> And you have been doing this with only an engine hoist?
> 
> I was looking at getting a gantry crane to do the same with my recently acquired milling machine. The engine hoist that I have seems to be a pita to use… the legs are not spaced well to get close… V shaped legs instead of straight and wide…


I wanted to build a Jib crane between the mill and the lathe that I could have used for some of this, but steel prices are stupid right now, so I am just using the hoist. I bet I could lift the entire mill with it without much effort.

This one I have (it's borrowed from a friend) is from Horrible Fright. The legs are also in a V, but are fairly wide.


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 26, 2021)

I, and probably most others, use Mobil Vactra #2 way oil. This is the only thing I've ever used and use it on all the ways of all my machines. It's ISO #68 weight.

Nice job on the clean up and re-assembly. I wish my machines had those beautiful chrome ways your machine has. I know (from your pictures) that your table ways has some scoring. If it was me, I wouldn't worry about it one single bit... I'm sure it will be fine for our hobby use and even most production use. 

Nice work and I hope your head is in as good of shape as what I've seen so far. The vari-speed heads have two sets of very thin Delrin bushings that you will most likely want to replace when you tear into it. H&W sells a nice kit for replacing these and is worth buying. If these get too thin, it will ruin the motor shaft and then you have a much bigger and more expensive repair on your hands.

Have you heard the head run? Is it fairly quite? These vari-speed heads will make more noise than the set pulley heads, especially in a quite home shop environment, but they shouldn't sound like a meat grinder either...

Ted


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 26, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> I, and probably most others, use Mobil Vactra #2 way oil. This is the only thing I've ever used and use it on all the ways of all my machines. It's ISO #68 weight.
> 
> Nice job on the clean up and re-assembly. I wish my machines had those beautiful chrome ways your machine has. I know (from your pictures) that your table ways has some scoring. If it was me, I wouldn't worry about it one single bit... I'm sure it will be fine for our hobby use and even most production use.
> 
> ...


The oil I purchased is also ISO 68. Brand names don't impress me. 

I have heard the motor run, but not the head. The head needs some minor work done to it yet. I am not that concerned. I got the thing really cheap, so even if I put $1K+ into it on parts, I still have a great deal on my hands.


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 26, 2021)

MyLilMule said:


> The oil I purchased is also ISO 68. Brand names don't impress me.



In the video you asked for replies on what others used, so I thought you wanted some input.... my mistake.

Ted


----------



## MyLilMule (Dec 26, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> In the video you asked for replies on what others used, so I thought you wanted some input.... my mistake.
> 
> Ted


I was trying to be sarcastic. I failed. The supplier I generally use did not stock Vactra #2 and I wanted to have it that day, so I got what I could. I had never heard of it before but seemed to check out as something decent.


----------



## MyLilMule (Jan 2, 2022)

Next installment of the "rebuild" is cleaning up reassembling the Bijur oiler


----------



## MyLilMule (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## MyLilMule (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## MyLilMule (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## MyLilMule (Jan 29, 2022)

Getting the mechanicals of the power feed back together.


----------



## MyLilMule (Feb 21, 2022)

Getting the power feed back together - discovered a major issue - fixed it!


----------



## MyLilMule (Feb 28, 2022)

Not specific to the mill, but a couple tools I'll need to use from time to time.


----------



## MyLilMule (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## MyLilMule (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## MyLilMule (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## MyLilMule (Apr 10, 2022)

Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## MyLilMule (Apr 17, 2022)

Finished!


----------

